# Tyrone Biggums (chappelle show)



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

I would apply some liquid latex and sprinkle sugar over it for texture. After that you can add some white make up wherever needed. For some costume props I would paint a red bull can to say red balls and have some fake poop to throw down by you wherever you stand!!! Hilarious!


----------



## Cheech420 (Oct 26, 2009)

hey thanks alot i will try that out. ya i was thinkin about doin the red balls thing, just couldnt figure out how i would do it in a neat way


----------

